#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Moderator's humor?

## LuxProDeo

Zag net dat een bericht dat ik eerder vandaag heb gepost door de lichtmoderator is gewijzigd in: "Graag alleen serieuze en normale reacties".

Blijkbaar was mijn reactie, die inderdaad nogal sarcastisch was, omdat er A) een vraag werd gesteld die al veel vaker aan bod was gekomen B) de vraag was opgesteld in zulk gebrekkig Nederlands dat het bij mij vooral op de lachspieren werkte.

Dit sarcasme werd door de lichtmoderator niet op prijs gesteld (neem ik aan?) en het bericht werd dus vervangen door de hier boven geciteerde stoplap. Ik vind dit persoonlijk nogal ver gaan, maar okee, het is de moderator zijn forum en als hij dit nodig vond dan zij het zo, no offence.

Er zijn echter twee dingen aan deze gang van zaken die ik wat minder vind. Ten eerste dat mijn bericht is vervangen zonder dat de moderator er even bij zet dat het verhaal over "normale en serieuze" reacties zijn tekst is, en niet die van mij. Als je het nodig vindt om in te grijpen, kom daar dan in ieder geval voor uit, zou ik zeggen. (Of mis ik iets en is ergens aan te zien dat dit een mod-ingreep was?)

Ten tweede vind ik het argument dat er serieus gereageerd moet worden volkomen over de top. In tientallen zoniet honderden discussies, ook buiten de lounge, worden er regelmatig berichten geplaatst die 100% humoristisch bedoeld zijn en verder 0,0 aan het onderwerp toevoegen (Ductstad?). Ik vind hier persoonlijk niets mis mee, zo lang ondertussen wel normaal over het eigenlijke onderwerp van mening gewisseld kan worden. 

Waarom deze post nu zo aanstootgevend was dat 'ie verwijderd moest worden vanwege niet serieus en zelfs niet "normaal" is mij niet helemaal duidelijk (te grappig?). Helemaal omdat 'ie behalve eerdergenoemde sarcastische opmerkingen wel degelijk aan de afzender van het bericht liet weten dat hij beter de zoekfunctie zou kunnen gebruiken.

Op volstrekte newbie vragen van mensen die de zoekfunctie nog de faq gebruiken wordt in de regel vaak nogal assertief, om niet te zeggen agressief, gereageerd. Maar blijkbaar heeft dit toch de voorkeur boven een andere aanpak.

Nou ja, het zal wel, zoals boven ook al gemeld, het is de mod zijn ding om dit forum te beheren en als hij meent dat dat zo moet, dan moet hij dat maar doen. Kan er verder ook niet mee zitten, maar wilde het bovenstaande toch even posten.

----------


## Gast1401081

http://www.geluid.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=8886

bekend verhaal. Ik had er nog iets onder staan over effecten, die meestal postfade staan, maar da's ook weggegumt.

----------


## moderator

Jullie nemen deel aan een moderated forum, neemt niet weg dat het dus een reden heeft dat een moderator ingrijpt, zo vaak gebeurt dat immers niet.

Stelregel is dat een moderator een onderwerp een passende naam geeft, zeker wanneer de plaatser van het onderwerp daar niet de moeite voor heeft genomen.

Het afsluiten of verplaatsen van een onderwerp is verder inderdaad aan de moderator van dat forumonderdeel, hier wordt met zorg mee omgesprongen: het gebeurt immers in een enorm transparante omgeving met honderden lezers per dag.

Indien men het nodig vindt om een moderator om ophelderting te vragen dan kan dat uiteraard via de mail, verwacht niet dat de moderator die een interventie pleegt jou hier persoonlijk eerst uitgebreid over gaat mailen.
Je bent immers accoord gegaan met de spelregels.
Kortom: heb je iets te melden, neem dan even de moeite om daarover in gesprek te raken met de betreffende moderator.

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> Het afsluiten of verplaatsen van een onderwerp is verder inderdaad aan de moderator van dat forumonderdeel, hier wordt met zorg mee omgesprongen: het gebeurt immers in een enorm transparante omgeving met honderden lezers per dag.
> 
> Indien men het nodig vindt om een moderator om ophelderting te vragen dan kan dat uiteraard via de mail, verwacht niet dat de moderator die een interventie pleegt jou hier persoonlijk eerst uitgebreid over gaat mailen.
> Je bent immers accoord gegaan met de spelregels.
> Kortom: heb je iets te melden, neem dan even de moeite om daarover in gesprek te raken met de betreffende moderator.



Zoals ik ook al twee keer in mijn bericht heb geschreven weet ik wat de spelregels van een moderated forum zijn en ga ik hier ook mee akkoord (weinig keus  :Wink: ).

Ik heb mijn reactie echter ook heel bewust in deze "enorm transparante omgeving met honderden lezers per dag" geplaatst in plaats van deze te mailen.

Mijn eerste vraag was waarom de moderator in deze omgeving heeft ingegrepen zonder dit duidelijk kenbaar te maken. Blijkbaar kan deze ingreep wel in deze transparante omgeving maar het verantwoorden ervan niet. Ik denk niet dat ik de enige ben die dit interesseert, dus het lijkt mij dat het ook hier (in een forum gewijd aan het forum) besproken kan worden? Ik neem aan dat je niet bedoelt dat je kritiek het liefst alleen via afgesloten kanalen hebt, maar zo komt het wel over. Kritiek eerst alleen direct kenbaar maken zou ik doen bij een discussie met bijvoorbeeld een leverancier, en zou dan zeker niet direct openbaar mijn vragen/klachten beginnen te spuien. In het geval van een openbaar, zij het gemodereerd, discussieforum lijkt dat me wel een plek waar je ook kritische punten kwijt moet kunnen, omdat ze in principe iedereen aangaan die aan de discussie deelneemt.

Wat het tweede punt betreft: ik verwacht niet dat de moderator mij persoonlijk gaat mailen bij een ingreep. Echter: een duidelijker omschrijving van de aard en reden van zijn ingreep was m.i. wel op zijn plaats geweest, maar goed, dat is dan verschil van mening.

----------


## moderator

Heel simpel: je doet mee en je plaatst berichten zoals het hoort...doe je dat niet dan worden ze door een moderator bewerkt of weggegooid. We gaan niet uitgbreid uitleggen waarom een interventie plaatsvindt, dat het nodig is is al tijdrovend genoeg.

Wat mij betreft genoeg hierover, een heleboel had voorkomen kunnen worden bij een normaal bericht met een normaal onderwerp.

Het kan niet zo zijn dat een modje hier ter verantwoording wordt geroepen, dat zal je bedoeling ook niet zijn. Wat wel duidleijk mag zijn is dat we NIET bij een interventie gaan vermelden waarom.

----------


## Gast1401081

en ik had het alleen maaar over MIDI-toerisme.....

----------


## Controller

wat een mod wel zou kunnen doen als hij een bericht wijzigt, er bv onderstaande tekst neerzet:

Voorbeeld

Edit  door Moderator op "datum" om "tijd" uur
evt. Reden:

----------


## moderator

voor de laatste keer dan maar:
Het moderating team grijpt alleen in daar waar nodig. Wanneer je dus afwijkt van hetgeen wordt toegestaan (we zijn niet moeilijk blijkt in de praktijk) dan kan je op je klompen aanvoelen dat er wordt ingegrepen. Daar gaan we niet een heel verhaal bij tiepen.
We besteden liever meer tijd en aandacht aan deelnemers en discussies waar mensen aan deelnemen die WEL begrijpen hoe het moet.

----------


## AJB

Op het lightjockeys.nl forum geef ik indien ge-edit een duidelijke boodschap;
[EDIT by AJB, agressief taalgebruik, afwijken van onderwerp] bijvoorbeeld...
of in bepaalde gevallen; [Spellcheck by AJB] indien men niet in staat is correct nederlands te typen.
Als moderator open je het bericht om het te bewerken, het typen van die paar extra letters is dan geen moeite... Het voorkomt wel ergernis en onbegrip; dus doe het nou maar gewoon... Als legertje mods beetje vanaf hoge berg gaan deleten en veranderen voegt niets toe indien de foutenmaker niet de kans krijgt zijn/haar gedrag te verbeteren !

Groet, van een collega  :Wink:

----------


## sussudio

Het minste dat de mod kan doen is duidelijk maken dat er door de mod is ingegrepen.

Nu lijkt het of LuxProDeo zelf de tekst: "Graag alleen serieuze en normale reacties" heeft gepost.

Ik verwacht niet dat de mod in alle gevallen in het forum ook gaat uitleggen waarom is ingegrepen, maar in sommige gevallen kan dat best leerzaam zijn voor de forumbezoekers ... Door extra opmerkingen erbij leer je snel genoeg wat wel kan en wat niet.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Was humor ook niet een belangrijk deel van het menselijk leven???
Vast eens ergens gelezen.

Een beetje humor moet toch ook wel kunnen, ook buiten de lounge?

Zolang het geen circusforum is, kan het -lijkt mij- best.

(Ok, serieuze reactie die over het onderwerp gaat, spelling duidelijk genoeg... Zo goed_?_

Groetjes,
 Jurjen

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door moderator_
> 
> voor de laatste keer dan maar:
> Het moderating team grijpt alleen in daar waar nodig. Wanneer je dus afwijkt van hetgeen wordt toegestaan (we zijn niet moeilijk blijkt in de praktijk) dan kan je op je klompen aanvoelen dat er wordt ingegrepen. Daar gaan we niet een heel verhaal bij tiepen.
> We besteden liever meer tijd en aandacht aan deelnemers en discussies waar mensen aan deelnemen die WEL begrijpen hoe het moet.



Ik heb mijn vraagtekens bij dat afwijken van 'hetgeen wordt toegestaan'.

Kort na het incident waar deze thread over gaat werd een onderwerp dat ik was begonnen van een slotje voorzien. Ik had een vraag gesteld over het huren van een 100V geluidssysteem in de omgeving van Rotterdam en was op zoek naar een tip/advies.

Mijn vraag werd dus op slot gegooid met de mededeling dat ik in de Gouden Gids of op Google had moeten kijken en dat het forum niet bedoeld is voor dit soort vragen.

(Overigens had ik aangegeven het Gouden Gids stadium al voorbij te zijn, en op zoek te zijn naar een advies/tip, maar dat terzijde.)

Ik was er niet van op de hoogte dat het forum niet bedoeld was voor dit soort vragen (waarschijnlijk mijn fout), maar het lijkt me geen onredelijke 'regel' om te handhaven als men discussies over leveranciers wil vermijden of anderszins. Kon de ingreep van de moderator dus best begrijpen.

Daarna kwam ik echter wel een onderwerp op het forum tegen met exact mijn soort vraagstelling maar dan over het kopen van oordoppen in de buurt van Eindhoven/Tilburg. En tot mijn verbazing zag ik dat de moderator dit onderwerp geheel ongemoeid heeft gelaten. Terwijl je een winkel voor oordoppen in Eindhoven net zo moeilijk/makkelijk uit de Gouden Gids of Google haalt als een verhuurder van 100V materiaal in Rotterdam. En terwijl het forum niet voor dit soort vragen bedoeld is. [?]

Zag vervolgens ook per toeval nog een onderwerp in de FAQ staan met eenzelfde vragen maar dan over geimpregneerde doeken.

Weet niet precies wat ik hier nu allemaal van moet denken. Wordt er nu nogal inconsequent gehandeld of ben ik echt volkomen _clueless_ omdat ik het grote verschil niet zie tussen een verboden vraag naar een verhuurbedrijf in Rotterdam en een toegstande vraag naar een verkoopbedrijf in Eindhoven???

Ben het ook meteen eens met de mensen die gaan schrijven dat het flauw is om een reactie op te bouwen op basis van dat anderen iets lekker wel mogen en jij niet en dat dat niet eerlijk is, maar ik ben hier toch echt enigszins verbaasd over.


LuxProDeo

----------


## ralph

beste,

Het laten impregneren van backdrops of het verzorgen van een correcte gehoorbescherming dienen beslist geen commercieel doel.

Hoewel we deze discussie graag haddenb gevoerd over het soort demping blijken deelnemers meer genegen te zijn volledig te vertrouwen op een audioloog die hen goed geholpen heeft.

Blijft iets anders dan een vraag naar een 100v systeem.
het verschil zit nu juist in: wat heb je nodig voor je gezondheid, veiligheid en wat dient zuiver een commercieel doel.

Natuurlijk blijft hier altijd een grijs gebied in zitten, dat grijze gbied wordt mede bepaald door de reacties van deelnemers.
Moeilijk taak aan de moderating wat wel en niet kan.
De resultaten daarvan laten zich zien door een slotje of een discussie.

----------


## LuxProDeo

Ralph, thanx, dat is tenminste een duidelijk geformuleerd antwoord!

Dat grijze gebied daar heb je wat mij betreft gelijk in, want waarom bijvoorbeeld de vraag naar een winkel in Tilburg/Eindhoven dan niet gewijzigd in "waar moet ik op letten bij het op maat laten maken van oordoppen" maar goed, daar kun je over blijijijven discussieren natuurlijk. En moderators zijn natuurlijk ook geen robots dus verwacht ook geen consequente doorvoering zonder uitzonderingen als waren de forumregels even onontkomelijk als de wetten van de zwaartekracht.

Misschien wel een idee om dit verbod op commerciele posts, ook als ze vragend van aard zijn, even in de sticky met de regels op te nemen?

Kom soms nog wel eens op andere technische fora en daar is het bijvoobeeld volkomen gebruikelijk om vragen te stellen als "ik heb dit en dit nodig voor productie, dan en dan, daar en daar, wie biedt?" Ander forum, andere regels, hier mag het niet, maar wellicht dus wel een idee om dat ook even te vermelden.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Gast1401081

Verder is het geen muggezifterij, maar muggenzifterij... ( vrij naar Koot en Bie, eind jaren 80) 

By the way, de moderatoren hebben allemaal een e-mail-adres....

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Verder is het geen muggezifterij, maar muggenzifterij...



Of komman**ken, zoals we hier zeggen.

Maar je hebt gelijk, laten we hier maar over ophouden, gaat misschien inderdaad nergens meer over.

LuxProDeo

----------


## Geut

Ja wil ook nog ff wat kwijt op het onderwerp moderator!
Had een berricht geplaats op het forum startes en newbies en startersforum!!
Nu ging deze vraag over het soundchecken van een band! nix mis mee toch????
Kreeg als antwoord op mijn vraag een paar serieuze reacties maar het antwoord van de moderator was dat ik maar is fatsoenlijk nederlands moest leren typen (wat ie overigens met ie schreef)
Toen ik daarop inging werd mijn berricht verwijderd von ik op zich best laag van hem want had hem naar mijn mening niet beledigd en dat was ook zeker niet mijn bedoeling!
Ik vind alleen dat als ik eiguh typ in plaats van eigen dat dat toch helemaal niet van belang is op een forum dat gaat over licht en geluid ??? als je jezelf maar duidelijk kan maken! en dat was ik naar mijn mening! en als jij dit ook onleesbaar Nederlands vind hoor ik het graag van je!
bout

----------


## moderator

Heb je daar geen mail over ontvangen?
volgens mij heb ik net op verzenden gedrukt...

----------


## Geut

Goeiemiddag,

heb idd zojuist mail van je gehad en waarschijnlijk zal het wel een menings verschil blijven dat ik met mijn taalgebruik niet serieus over zou komen. Mijn mening blijft gewoon dat perfect abn niet het belangrijkste is op zo'n formum, maar informatie met elkaar uitwissellen des te meer.
Maar goed zal ik verder maar niet op in gaan want daar hebben we beiden geen voordeel aan denk ik.
doei bout

----------


## Gast1401081

volgens mij is , uit respect voor je medegebruiker, een *[u]poging</u>* tot ABN wel zo fatsoenlijk. Net zoals het gebruik van punten en komma's, wat wel iets gemakkelijker leest. Verder worden bij-woorden, en lidwoorden uiteraard op prijs gesteld.

Wan k verstah gen apat hllans...

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> volgens mij is , uit respect voor je medegebruiker, een *[u]poging</u>* tot ABN wel zo fatsoenlijk.



Heb ik verdrietig nieuws voor je.. ABN bestaat niet meer = afgeschaft. Niemand wist namelijk hoe je ABN definieert :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] (en dat is geen geintje!)

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BENjpt_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> volgens mij is , uit respect voor je medegebruiker, een *[u]poging</u>* tot ABN wel zo fatsoenlijk.
> ...



Ik heb altijd geleerd dat ABN is wat de meerderheid van de inwoners gebruikt. Dus tegenwoordig is het eerder "dan jou" dan "dan jij". (kunne we t nog volge?) Dus als iedereen chattaal gaat gebruike, is dat het ABN (helaas, geut, in de praktijk gaat het nooit zo strikt)

----------


## rinus bakker

As yder1 mah zu yguh brabbultaaltju gat sitte pooste, 
dan wot soon foorhum aigluk tutaalunleesbaar, 

en dat is nou net niet de bedoeling van zo'n forum.
Je wilt een vraag stellen of een antwoord geven, en in beide gevallen is het wel zo handig als je daarbij je best doet om dat op een leesbare en begrijpbare manier te doen. 
We communiceren hier met elkaar via geschreven tekst, 
en verdomt als het niet waar is ....ook daar zijn regels voor!
De mensen die in hun schrijfstijl laten blijken daar totaal lak aan hebben 
moeten ook niet zeuren als ze geen serieuze reacties krijgen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> As yder1 mah zu yguh brabbultaaltju gat sitte pooste, 
> dan wot soon foorhum aigluk tutaalunleesbaar



Niet da k iets tegen chattaal heb, maar idd gaat dit veeeeeeeeeeel te ver. Normale (wa dat dan ook mag zijn) chattaal is overigens WEL te begrijpen. Die voorbeelden niet (nogmaals sorry Geut)

----------


## Mathijs

Vlgones een oznrdeeok op een Eglnese uvinretsiet mkaat het neit uit  in wlkee vloogdre de ltteers in een wrood saatn, 
het einge wat  blegnaijrk is is dat de eretse en de ltaatse ltteer op de jiutse patals saatn. 
De rset van de ltteers mgoen wllikueirg gpletaast wdoren en je knut  vrelvogens gwoeon lzeen wat er saatt. 
Dit kmot odmat we neit ekle ltteer op zcih lzeen maar het wrood als gheeel.

Ik bedoel maar. Maar vind jij dit er netjes uit zien.  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Met andere woorden, 
gewoon een beetje je best doen om in leesbare taal te blijven schrijven,
en niet met in zowat elke zin een aantal type-, spellings-, of pure slordigheidsfouten. 
Niemand wordt terechtgewezen op hier en daar een foutje, 
maar wie bewuste slordigheid uitstraalt in zijn bijdragen, 
roept zo ook 'slordige' reacties op.........
Waarom zou de één wel moeite doen voor een helder antwoord 
als de ander totaal geen moeite doet voor een duidelijke vraag.

----------


## moderator

onderwerp afgesloten door modje

----------

